# HR20-250 questions



## Quattro (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi,

Have we heard an estimated price on the HR20-250? Wondering if it will be nearly a grand like the HR10 when it launched.

Any update on when it is launching? The reason I ask is I bought my HR10-250 from Best Buy (and yes, D* has it coded as owned, not leased) about three weeks ago, so my 30-day return deadline is approaching. 

I'm a new subscriber (just moved to a new condo complex and DirectTV is the only option) and I'm not happy with the picture quality of this unit. There is an annoying high pitch hummimg and there is a lot of mosquito noise especially noticable on HD channels (I'm assuming this is not a DirecTV issue, but rather the receiver). The CSR asked if my resolution is set at "native" and not 480i, but I'm at work so, I'll check that when I get home.

After looking through postings on here, I learned about the new HR20 coming soon, and I'm hoping that will solve my issues. The idea of paying $399 (actually $360 after a BB 10% coupon) for a unit that I'll use a couple of months and then need to lease a new HR20 and hopefully get something for my old HR10 is not very appealing. But I guess my only option is that or sit in my new condo with no TV reception until I can get the HR20 who knows when.

Sorry for the LONG post, any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

It is the HR20-750

No pricing information has been released on it yhet.

It is going to start rolling out in limited release (Starting in LA), in Mid august.


----------

